# Cedar city Ut to Las Vegas



## UrottingJaw (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey there. Nate V here. My fiance and I are traveling around the country and have made it from Chicago Illinois to cedar City Utah so far. We are now planning on heading down to Vegas to check it all out. If anyone is around these areas feel free to hit us up and let's hang out.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 27, 2017)

the stp jambo is not far from there if yer in the area october 20-22 you should check that out. heres a link with more info on it.

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/official-jamboree-information-for-2017.31057/


----------



## UrottingJaw (Sep 29, 2017)

My girl and I are actually planning on it. We cannot wait. Might go out there earlier and stay a while


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 29, 2017)

thats whats up. thanks for the meh.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey, are you still in Cedar City? I am in Vegas currently and will be for a while. I have to get up to Cedar City with a recumbent tricycle which I plan to trade for another trike with a motor. Maybe we could ride together? Would pay well for a ride from LV to Cedar City...


----------

